# Wtf is that?!?



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats up yall, It seems Charlie has some sort of bump or something on her back right leg.

It showed up maybe 2 weeks ago. at first I thought it was like a bug bite or something, and that it should go away soon. well I thought nothing of it and assumed it went away, after about a week I noticed it was still there. but hadn't really changel, I thought maybe it was just slow healing?
Well, last night I noticed its looking a little red.

Any Idea what this might be?!? is it a tumor? does my dog have cancer


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What does it feel like? Is it a lump? Hard? Soft?? If your that worried take her to the vet and have it checked out. I would just to be safe  Has she been chewing at it?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You cant really tell from pictures. Mel had his tumor which was on his side and kinda looked like that. It was very squishy after they took a biopsy, it wasn't cancerous but still had to be removed. Not all tumors are cancerous. When they took the biopsy to see if it was cancerous it was fine, other than looking weird. After the vet messed with it my boy started to scratch at it and it got infected which is why it had to be removed. Just make sure there is no biting and I would get a biopsy done just to be on the safe side. But like I said, that is when it bothered my boy so up to you!

this was after about 6 months and the vet did the biopsy which caused it to fill up and get squishier, but before Mel started scratching at it.


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

well. its not squishy. its hard and kinda rolls around on top of the skin. she doesnt really chew it. she licks it a lot.


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

if anything. it looks, and feels exactly like a cyst. i have a small cyst on the top of my head. it feels and looks exactly the same


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well I would collar her to try to get the licking to stop http://gandbmarketing.com/products_procollar.html, that way you can see if it dries up on its own or if it get worse since right now you cant gauge cause she is messing with it. Mel's started out hard and cyst like and then went squishy, sorry I cant explain it better. But like Bella said, no harm in taking your pup in to get it checked.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Since I just moved...took J. in to see her new vet this morning. We had one of these little red cysts on the back left leg that had to be biopsied. Had a couple of other tiny little hard knots on her abdomen we also got biopsied. According to the vet the tissue is fine. Since the one on the back leg keeps getting larger and seems to annoy her, they are going to surgically remove it this week.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

So vet #1 that I took J to said the tumor on her back leg needed to be removed. She said mast cell tumor once...but made it seem like it was no big deal. So I assumed no big deal. I did not feel totally comfy with this vet though so I took J to a different one this AM. So vet #2 says it is definitely a "mast cell tumor," and she asked if the previous vet had stressed how important it is for these to be removed in a timely manner. Not saying that this is what is wrong with your dog. But if you take your dog in to be tested make sure they check for this particular issue because mast cell tumors can be highly invasive and even deadly if not treated. At this point, I am just praying J's issue can be completely eliminated with the lumpectomy.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ladyluck145 said:


> So vet #1 that I took J to said the tumor on her back leg needed to be removed. She said mast cell tumor once...but made it seem like it was no big deal. So I assumed no big deal. I did not feel totally comfy with this vet though so I took J to a different one this AM. So vet #2 says it is definitely a "mast cell tumor," and she asked if the previous vet had stressed how important it is for these to be removed in a timely manner. Not saying that this is what is wrong with your dog. But if you take your dog in to be tested make sure they check for this particular issue because mast cell tumors can be highly invasive and even deadly if not treated. At this point, I am just praying J's issue can be completely eliminated with the lumpectomy.


Prayers for you and J! I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh gosh! Good thoughts and healing energy your way!


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes. She is doing well, but on pain meds and an antibiotic. Her vet here sent the tissue they removed to a veterinary pathologist. Will have the full results in about a week. Her stitches also have to be removed around that time.

I attached an image of the tumor before surgery. In person, it appeared more raised, but this is the best pic I could get with my phone. The tumor was on the back of her left hind leg.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry about that. Here it is.


----------

